# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Baseball player thats experienced with AAS but has specific question

## southrnathletic

Im 33 and have done a few cycles of mostly only test with the occasion dbol and proviron . I recently experimented on doing a half of the dose as usual and I was surprised on the positive results...

Anyway, I am an amateur baseball player but at a high level of competition. I want to run an in-season cycle using this lower dosage, but would like to stack it with something that might benefit my joints. My throwing elbow and my left knee are feeling it a bit these days. 

I hardly post on this board but I reference it quite often. I have researched this topic but I am looking for some fresh opinions. Id like to hear from both the bodybuilders and the sport athletes.

My research so far has given me ideas to stack with the test such as: Var, Eq, and primo...what do you think?
any other ideas? and at what dose?

Thanks bros!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

The nandrolones, deca and NPP will help ease joint pain but they have very long detection times. I cant help but wonder if the peptide TB500 would not help with nagging type discomfort/injuries like you are experiencing. Maybe do some reading up on TB500 and see if it suits your situation.

----------


## southrnathletic

ive decided to stack npp with test-e 

im going to go with 200mg per week split up at 100mg every 3.5 days. very excited about this! 

one question. So with the test I usually start my pct 2 weeks after last pin. Since I will be pinning at the same rate, should i change this strategy?

----------


## asimov

Do yourself a solid and hit your rotator cuff routine hard while doing your cycle. IMO you'll see more of a difference in your pitching by developing your rotator cuff than any other work you'll do.

----------


## NACH3

As you know throwing overhand is not meant for our shoulder! I competed at high levels of Baseball as a catcher, I never used AAS till after.. Above post hits home to me, as the stronger you get the weaker your joints(ligaments, tendons get) primo is great w/test but too faked(you'll probably get winny which is horrible and will dry your joints out and they will stiffen! 

I agree w/Jimmy on the tb500! 

Whatever you do don't try and lift like a BBer if you go on... Just do what will make you better - not big up top - that became my problem! I'm not huge by any means but I'm quite tight! Lol just didn't want you to make the same mistakes I did(w/out AAS) - ended up tearing my labrum in hlf(3other places - needing a total reverse joint replacement now... Not fun to lift with lol. 

Best of luck

----------


## Mountainman360

I feel it, I played baseball for years and it finally caught up to me. Totally thrashed my shoulder with time. I love the sport but can't throw like I used to. Should have been smarter as a kid.

----------


## TheDago99

I was going to make a thread but saw this and it is almost exaxlty the situation I am in. I was looking to run 500 mg test e and 400 mg npp. The league I will be in is not drug tested unless your team makes the NCAA playoffs and then it is random. 

Anyways, I looked into detection times and saw that NPP has a detection time of a year! Luckily, the team I'll be on was 5 games below .500 last year so I think it will still be fine to run. Is that a good dose for NPP? I have never run nandrolone before but I have friends that have taken it for baseball and had incredible results in terms of arm strength, hitting power, and joint heath. 

Any input would be appreciated

----------


## TheDago99

By the way the responses above about the rotator cuff and training with PEDs are spot on from my experience as well. The downfall of baseball players that juice is using drugs that don't make sense for baseball and/or training more like a bodybuilder than a baseball player. 

This can lead to muscular imbalances that are too minuscule to detect but this shows up mainly in the legs. I know plenty of guys that bulked up for baseball but lost flexibility and hip mobility and it usually lead to hamstring or groin issues during the grueling months of the season. Long tossing, resistance bands, and similar exercises with AAS is going to be the best thing for your arm. I know I have like 25 posts on here and it probably is easy to disregard but this is something I have seen many guys do in the past- including myself. I learned the hard way but it's never too late

----------


## NACH3

> I was going to make a thread but saw this and it is almost exaxlty the situation I am in. I was looking to run 500 mg test e and 400 mg npp. The league I will be in is not drug tested unless your team makes the NCAA playoffs and then it is random. 
> 
> Anyways, I looked into detection times and saw that NPP has a detection time of a year! Luckily, the team I'll be on was 5 games below .500 last year so I think it will still be fine to run. Is that a good dose for NPP? I have never run nandrolone before but I have friends that have taken it for baseball and had incredible results in terms of arm strength, hitting power, and joint heath. 
> 
> Any input would be appreciated


You said your in college... How old are you TD99? Cycle experience? Weight height bf%??

----------


## TheDago99

> You said your in college... How old are you TD99? Cycle experience? Weight height bf%??


Yeah yeah yeah so I might have originally lied about my age...I'm just going to withhold that info lol. I know it is not recommended to run gear before 25 but for performance enhancement at the collegiate level that simply isn't possible. This is the choice I've made and I'll live with it (very happily in fact) 

As for height and weight I'm sitting at 6' 205 right now. BF% in the area of 12 if I had to guess? You can probably tell. stopped my last cycle in the 5th week because when I made up my mind to transfer I didn't know if I would go to a school that drug tests. As I mentioned the one I picked does not until the NCAA tournament and then it is random. Starting to think I'm not going to run NPP just to have the peace of mind that if somehow this team does make it that far and somehow I get tested I won't get popped. I'm trying to put on 10 pounds of baseball specific muscle. I've been 215 in the past but it was a slow, bodybuilding 215. No offense to bodybuilders, just not ideal for trying to swing metal efficiently. 

As players like Bonds and others showed us, these drugs can have an IMMENSE effect on sports if you specifically train that way. In the case of my previous cycle I got great physical gains but it was at the expense of some baseball skill. Basically, since I trained my slow twitch muscles more than quick twitch I did not make solid contact quite as often. That being said, when I did make contact the ball was crushed lol

----------


## TheDago99

I'll be doing a full cycle log with before and after pictures along with measurments of running and throwing speed along with maximum hit distance and ball exit speed (how fast the ball leaves the bat after contact). I hope a log like that can provide some info for baseball players and athletes in general.

----------

